# Passdatenbank für GPS und Planungsoftware



## Carsten (16. Juli 2007)

Stuntzi, unser Alpenzorro und ich wir haben unsere jahrelange Pässesammel-Leidenschaft in eine GPX Datei verwandelt.

Basis sind Stuntzis zahlreichen gefahrenen Pässe sowie diejenigen, die es bereits seit einiger Zeit in meiner Passdatenbank gibt.







Herausgekommen ist eine Sammlung von Waypoints, die sowol mit Kartensoftware wie Fugawi oder TTQV verwendet werden kann, als auch übertragen aufs GPS Gerät zur Navigation unterwegs genutzt werden kann.

Zudem sind die Pässe mit zahlreichen Zusatzinformationen versehen, welche z.B. die Schwierigkeit der Abfahrten einstuft. 

Und nun kommt Ihr ins Spiel: Damit die Sammlung möglichst aktuell und noch vollständiger wird als jetzt sind wir auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen. Die GPX Dateai kann mit TTGV und Fugawi editiert und somit ergänzt und aktualisiert werden. Also, wer macht mit beim Pässe sammeln?

Hier der Download:


----------



## steehl (16. Juli 2007)

das ist ja mal eine super Idee! 

auch wenn ich nicht wirklich was beisteuern kann, so hätte ich doch einen Vorschlag: Kann man das ganze nicht um eine Art "Passzustandsbericht" hier im Forum ergänzen (wie ehedem Basislager.ch - Gott hab es selig). Sprich einen Thread zu einem Pass (oder besser einer Gruppe von Pässen), in die nur aktuelle Erfahrungen gepostet werden ohne Diskussion. Die könnte man dann aus den Waypoints heraus direkt verlinken (geht z.B. mit GE). 

Die Posts bräuchten dann natürlich etwas disziplin, da dort keine Heldentaten berichtet werden, sondern nur Fakten erscheinen sollen. Also z.B: 
am 13.6 von Norden über den Fimberpass. Im Anstieg ein paar Schneefelder, ca 300m insgesamt auf Schnee, Abfahrt schneefrei. 

Oder: Am 13.7 Passo Gallo. Weg durch Bauarbeiten nur mühsam zu befahren 

Oder: Schlingpass 11. Juni. Sesvenna Hütte abgebrannt. 

(War jetzt alles erfunden - nicht für bare Münze nehmen)

Auch wenn die Bedingungen für's Radeln nicht so volatil wie im Winter sind, fänd ich es doch praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (16. Juli 2007)

ich habe das ganze jetzt noch mal mit dem Garmin getetst. Wir werden die Datei in zwei versionen splitten müssen. Im Garmin gehen die Pässe mit dem vielen Text nicht rein und der Name des Passes darf max ?? Zeichen (8, 10 oder 12) haben.
Aktuelle Zustände? Fein, aber das wird ja ein reisen Datenwust...


----------



## reiner (17. Juli 2007)

Beisteuern würde ich schon meine "0.02 Cent". Aber was ist GPX? Welche Software kann das lesen?

Wäre eine Sammlung der Daten in einer für jeden zugänglichen Form nicht praktischer. Z.b. ein Wiki, wo jeder (oder evt. nur registrierte Forumsmitglieder) verfassen und ändern kann. GPS-relevante Daten kann man dort sicher auch unterbringen.

Servus


----------



## upndown (17. Juli 2007)

reiner schrieb:


> Aber was ist GPX? Welche Software kann das lesen?



Naja, GPX ist DAS Fileformat für Gps Daten. Es ist XML. GPX kann üblicherweise mit allen Programmen gelesen/geschrieben werden. Auf jeden Fall kannst du mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit mit GPS-Babel DEIN bevorzugtes Format in GPX wandeln und umgekehrt.


----------



## upndown (17. Juli 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Stuntzi, unser Alpenzorro und ich wir haben unsere jahrelange Pässesammel-Leidenschaft in eine GPX Datei verwandelt.



Hallo Carsten, super, jetzt weis ich endlich wie die ganzen Steine heißen, die uns in den Weg gelegt sind.


----------



## ]:-> (17. Juli 2007)

super idee, sowohl das mit den gps-wegpunkten als auch mit dem zustandsbericht.
 ich denke wir sind hier so viele, da kann man echt immer aktuelle infos rund um die pässe beziehen - vll. hätten dann einige schon vorher gewusst, dass die weidener hütte vorrübergehend geschlossen ist...
nur wie macht man das hier im forum, dass man immer zu einem pass die infos 
direkt ohne großes suchen findet? 

ich würde mich in jedem fall beteiligen. 
auch an der gps sache - sofern es überhaupt noch neue pässe gibt , nur bin ich da mit meinem gerät noch nicht so ganz fit, bzw. mit dem gerät schon, aber nicht mit der ganzen zusatz, umwandlungs und planungssoftware.


----------



## steehl (18. Juli 2007)

]:->;3889591 schrieb:
			
		

> nur wie macht man das hier im forum, dass man immer zu einem pass die infos
> direkt ohne großes suchen findet?


Ideal wäre etwa folgendes (so oder ähnlich war es auch bei basislager.ch) 

In einem Bereich dieses Forums werden die Zustandsberichte abgelegt. Beim Anlegen eines Berichtes wählt man statt eines freien Titels aus einer Liste den Pass (und/oder die Gebirgsgruppe) und gibt ein Datum ein. 
Dann schreibt man in das Nachrichtenfeld seinen Text dazu. 
Antworten geht nicht, wir wollen ja keine Diskussion. 

Um es perfekt zu machen, dann noch eine Suchfunktion, bei der man Pass oder Gebirgsgruppe eingibt und dann zeitlich rückwärts sortiert die Treffer erhält. Bei der Suche wäre die Gebirgsgruppen-Geschichte schon wichtig, damit man leichter den Überblick über ein Gebiet bekommt. 

Diese Lösung erfordert natürlich etwas Einsatz von den Admins. 

Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch ein Forum einrichten, für jede Gebirgsgruppe ein Unterforum, für jeden Pass einen Thread und dort durch Antworten neueste Meldungen einstellen. Problem dürfte dabei nur sein, dass bei der hier vorherrschenden Disziplinlosigkeit das Ding ganz schnell inhaltlich abdriften würde, ausser ein Mod kümmert sich nach Kräften. Die Suche wäre dann auch nicht so komfortabel. 

Aus der Pass-Datenbank könnte man dann (falls GPX das unterstützt, mit KML geht's auf jeden Fall) Links auf die jeweiligen Threads (bei Variante 2)  bzw. Links, die die Suche nach dem Pass auslösen (bei Variante 1) hinterlegen, so dass man aus dem GPS-Programm direkt in den Zustandsbericht springen kann.


----------



## steehl (18. Juli 2007)

@Carsten: 
habe die DB gerade mal ausprobiert. In GE werden die Zusatzinfos, die in den Dateien enthalten sind, nicht angezeigt (weder in dem Popup beim Anklicken noch in den Eigenschaften unter "Orte"). 
Ich habe es sowohl mit direktem Öffnen der GPX-Datei in GE als auch mit der Konvertierung nach KML per GPSBabel versucht. Beim Konvertieren nach KML gehen die Zusatzinfos schon während des Konvertier-Vorgangs verloren. 

Gibt's dafür eine Lösung?

Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## Carsten (18. Juli 2007)

da sind die Experten gefragt. 
Zorro hat das aus einer SQL Datei produziert, ich habe in TTQV ein paar Punkte ergänzt und das Ding als GPX exportiert.


----------



## K-Dieter (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe soeben mehr oder weniger zufällig diesen thread entdeckt und weil ich gerade eine Alpen-Rundtour plane habe ich die Pass-Db sofort herunter geladen.
Gratulation den Machern! Hat mit FUGAWI sofort funktioniert. Mit der Maus über den Waypoint und schon ist die Beschreibung lesbar. Echt super 

MfG
Klaus-Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (18. Juli 2007)

steehl schrieb:


> Diese Lösung erfordert natürlich etwas Einsatz von den Admins.


Die Admins sind schon dran,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## luckyman (19. Juli 2007)

na das ist doch wieder mal einen gute tat mit der db die wered ich mir mal gleich ziehen und für poi4free nutzen


----------



## steehl (20. Juli 2007)

steehl schrieb:


> @Carsten:
> habe die DB gerade mal ausprobiert. In GE werden die Zusatzinfos, die in den Dateien enthalten sind, nicht angezeigt (weder in dem Popup beim Anklicken noch in den Eigenschaften unter "Orte").
> 
> 
> Gibt's dafür eine Lösung?



Ja, es gibt eine Lösung. Ich habe das GPX nach TTQV importiert und von dort als KML exportiert. Und siehe da, die Beschreibungen sind durch Anklicken auch in GE zu sehen. Als KMZ hängt es jetzt hier dran. 

@Carsten, Stuntzi: Ich will Euch damit nicht ansatzweise Eure Urheberschaft streitig machen. Wenn Ihr wollt, nehm ich es sofort wieder aus.


----------



## Carsten (20. Juli 2007)

nein nein, nix Urheberschaft. das Ding ist open source und jeder macht mit. Dann wirds gut, ist aktuell und wir nutzen den gemeinsamen Bainpool aller hier betteiligten...das war Sinn der Idee!

Danke für die KMZ    

Weiter so!


----------



## BadWolff (20. Juli 2007)

Hi

komme gerade von einer Dolomitendurchquerung zurück und hätte auch was zur Datenbank beizutragen. Hochalpjoch, Pas. Pallombino (karnischer Höhenweg), Passo Selle (Bergwagabundenhütte)

Muß ich die Liste einfach runterladen ergänzen und wieder reinstellen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Carsten (20. Juli 2007)

ja, genau so läufts
alternativ bzw zusätzlich ne extra gpx Datei aufsetzen und ich führs denn zusammen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (23. Juli 2007)

Absolut Spitze als *.kmz. Macht die Planung von Touren noch schöner. Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Thomas (24. August 2007)

Also,
ein paar Gedanken:
ich schlage vor das ganze auf Wiki-Basis umzusetzen. Jeder kann dann seine eigenen Infos beisteuern und den Artikel editieren. Ich habe mal etwas vorbereitet - jeder der im Forum eingeloggt ist , ist dort ebenfalls automatisch eingeloggt, Gäste können nur lesen, aber nichts ändern.

Beispiel:
http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Kategorie:Alpenpass

Wenn wir diesen Weg gehen, sollten wir uns auf eine Struktur der Infos einigen, dann können wir ein Template für die Pässe erstellen, wo nur noch die relevanten Infos eingetragen werden müssen. Das können ganz aktuell ein Zustandsbereicht sein, oder eben daten die sich nur selten oder nie ändern (Lage, Beschreibung, Pässe in der Umgebung etc...)

Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## upndown (24. August 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Also,
> ein paar Gedanken:
> ich schlage vor das ganze auf Wiki-Basis umzusetzen. Jeder kann dann seine eigenen Infos beisteuern und den Artikel editieren. Ich habe mal etwas vorbereitet - jeder der im Forum eingeloggt ist , ist dort ebenfalls automatisch eingeloggt, Gäste können nur lesen, aber nichts ändern.
> 
> ...


Ich denke mal, es ist eine gute Idee, es mit einem Wiki zu machen. Was aber interessant wäre, wenn man sich geografisch seine Pässe "zusammenklicken" könnte. gps-tour.info hat so was ähnliches. 

Es könnte aber auch nur ein "addon" zu einem Wiki sein, denn wenn ich mal meine Pässe gefunden habe, und dann auch weiß wie sie heißen, ist die Wikiform auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## snipple (24. August 2007)

Also die Idee das mit einem Wiki zu machen kann ich nur befürworten, da sich 
auch weitere Informationen bereitstellen lassen die durchaus wünschenswert wären. 

Ein Template wäre sicher eine Zeitersparnis und würde einem Chaos vorbeugen. Außerdem oder voralledem würde eine einheitliche Struktur - wie schon angesprochen - gewahrt werden das den Wiedererkennungswert definitiv steigert, und die Suche nach Informationen deutlich erleichtert.

Was ich persönlich nicht so gut finde ist die Art des Downloads. Es ist nicht ersichtlich von wann das File ist - also lade ich es grundsätzlich herunter um nichts zu verpassen was aber unsinnigen Traffic erzeugt. Ein "Version-Tracking"  oder ein "zuletzt aktualisiert Datum" wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## Thomas (24. August 2007)

Im Wiki ist soweit ich weiss bei Daten für den Download Versionierung drin, theoretisch kann jeder das File (sprichst Du vom KMZ / GPX ?) aktualisiern, dort werden dann alte Versionen vorgehalten und alles mit Metadaten versehen (wer hat wann was geändert, was ist die letzte Version etc...)
Beispiel. http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Bild:Paesse.gpx

Wenn sich jemand mit den Templates auskennt würde wäre es hilfreich, ansonsten lese ich mich ein. Abgesehen davon müssen wir uns dann auch auf eine grobe Struktur einigen, was in einen Artikel zum Pass denn alles so reinmuss...

Evtl findet sich  hier aus dem Reiseforum auch jemand, der inhaltlich ein Auge auf die Sache hat - ich würde mich um das drumherum kümmern...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## snipple (24. August 2007)

mea culpa, mea culpa --    

Ich habe auf der Seite nur den Link der dann durchgereicht wird zu Carsten wahrgenommen - und nicht den netten Namen Paesse.gpx - Sorry.

Natürlich ist dort eine "Versionierung" vorhanden und möglich.


----------



## Thomas (24. August 2007)

Nix mea culpa,
das hatte ich erst nach deinem Post hochgeladen


----------



## snipple (24. August 2007)

Puhh dann kann ich den Termin beim Arzt wieder absagen.
Ich dachte schon........

Bezüglich der Formatvorlage und dessen Inhalte/Aussehen am besten im Wiki eine Diskussion starten - dann ist auch das immer auf dem letzten Stand inklusive späterer Änderungen.


@Thomas dein Skype icon ist futsch


----------



## upndown (24. August 2007)

snipple schrieb:


> Also die Idee das mit einem Wiki zu machen kann ich nur befürworten, ...


ich auch



snipple schrieb:


> Ein Template wäre sicher eine Zeitersparnis und würde einem Chaos vorbeugen. Außerdem oder voralledem würde eine einheitliche Struktur - wie schon angesprochen - gewahrt werden das den Wiedererkennungswert definitiv steigert, und die Suche nach Informationen deutlich erleichtert.



Wenn ich mir die Passdatenbank anschaue, dann enthält sie eigentlich nur einen Punkt. Jeder Pass sollte dann irgendwann aus einem Track bestehen. Dieser Track sollte dann katalogisiert (template) werden. Es besteht ja evtl. eine Straße (für RR Fahrer geeignet) und einen parallel verlaufenden Trail, Forststraße....
Dann gehört noch die Bewertung mit der Singletrailskala mit dazu.


----------



## Carsten (24. August 2007)

richtig gut !!!
wenn Du jetzt noch eine anständige (nicht händische) Migration der bestehenden Daten hin bekommst.
Und jetzt brauchen wir jede Menge Leute die mit an der Sache arbeiten

Wichtige Info vorab. Sollen Pässe als Waypoints z.B. auf ein Garmin kommen, ist man ziemlich reglementiert mit Nameslänge, Zahl der Zeichen etc.
Da paßt z.B Passo Pampelango nicht rein...aber auf das Passo, Col und Bocca kann man ja verzichten. ggf solten 2 gpx-dateien erstellt werden

-eine vollständige
-eine abgespeckte für unterwegs

das ggf von Anfang an in der Datenbank berücksichtigen...

Hat iregndwer noch wichtige Randbedingungen, die man von Anfang an bedenken sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (24. August 2007)

Do legst di nieder! Das ist hervorragend  

Ich denke, im Template sollten immer Infos für die Überquerung in beide Richtungen vorgesehen sein, auch wenn nur eine ausgefüllt werden muss. Also jeweils BERGAUF, BERGAB, SCHWIERIGKEIT, usw. getrennt für beide Richtungen.

Servus


----------



## Thomas (24. August 2007)

Dann pass es doch bitte direkt an (must nur auf bearbeiten klicken)

Wenn wir dann eine Form gefunden haben, mach ich eine Vorlage draus...

http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Pfitscher_Joch


----------



## stuntzi (25. August 2007)

wiki bringts, keine frage.

aber keine abgespeckten gpx-files oder gar passnamen in der hauptdatenbank, nur weil es ein bestimmter gps-geräte-hersteller nicht rafft. es soll ja auch noch vernünftige systeme geben .

garmin-kastrierungs-support kann man ja locker automatisieren beim entsprechenden waypoint-download... die ersten acht zeichen vom letzten wort eines passnamens zum beispiel, das würde wohl meistens funktionieren. dann hätten garmins "PAMPELAN" und andere "Passo Pampelango".

das automatisierte einfügen der bestehenden gpx-datenbank ins wiki müsste recht einfach sein, ich hab beim zusammenbasteln von carstens und meinen passdaten die "feldnamen" in uppercase eingefügt, also zB

BERGAUF: text...\n...text...\n
\n
BERGAB: text...
\n
...

was cool wäre: umkreissuche, dh ein automatisch erstellter abschnitt zb beim Pfitscher Joch:
Pässe in der Umgebung: 
3km Luftlinie: Tuxer Joch
5km Luftlinie: Pfunderer Joch
...

die sollten dann auch gleich in der googlemap noch mit angezeigt werden.

bzgl der export-möglichkeiten muß man sich auch gedanken machen. wie bekomme ich zum beispiel mit einem mausklick alle pässe Südtirols in ein gpx zwecks übertragung auf meinen pocketloox? Ich will dazu ja nicht jeden pass einzeln anklicken müssen.


----------



## steehl (27. August 2007)

So ein Wiki ist schon eine prima Sache, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es hier wirklich funktioniert. 
Die Frage ist, was es werden soll. Mein ursprünglicher Vorschlag war, nur begleitende Information zu den in der Pässe-DB hinterlegten Übergängen einzutragen. Das könnte auch ganz gut mit dem Wiki funktionieren. 
Jetzt scheint aber die Idee zu sein, alle Infos aus der Pässe-DB hier im Wiki zu verwalten. Vermutlich wird dann recht schnell das File paesse.gpx nicht mehr mit dem Wiki synchronisiert sein. Und es ist unheimlich schwer zu prüfen, ob in der passe-db nicht frühere Änderungen verloren gegangen sind. Wir ermöglichen ja parallelen Schreibzugriff ohne Sperrung!
Daher wäre natürlich die elegantere Lösung, wenn die GPX-Datei aus den im Wiki hinterlegten Daten erzeugt werden würde. So könnte man auch Teilmengen extrahieren etc. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das mit dem Wiki so einfach geht, denn der ganze Beitrag ist ja nur ein großer Markup-Text. Besser wäre vermutlich etwas mehr Struktur unten drunter, also feste Felder für Koordinaten, Name, und die einzelnen Beschreibungselemente. Die Wiki-Ideen wie Änderungsverfolgung etc für die einzelnen Beschreibungselemente sind super! 

Ansonsten fände ich noch eine Such-Verlinkung ins Forum: "Zu diesem Pass im Forum suchen" sinnvoll.


----------



## stuntzi (27. August 2007)

natürlich müssen gpx und wiki synchron bleiben. das wiki wird der original-datenbestand und alles andere, dh gpx, kml und was uns sonst noch so einfällt, werden daraus per script erzeugt. 

passname und koordinate auslesen ist ja sowieso leicht, dann noch den entsprechenden link und/oder den kompletten eintrag ins gpx (<cmt> field) und gut ists. die ganzen infos sind halt im gpx/kml/etc einfach fließtext, da gibts sowieso keine einzelnen felder (bergauf, bergab, etc) zur aufschlüsselung.


----------



## Thomas (27. August 2007)

Stuntzi:
genau das ist der plan 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## steehl (27. August 2007)

na denn: bestens!


----------



## reiner (28. August 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Dann pass es doch bitte direkt an (must nur auf bearbeiten klicken)
> 
> Wenn wir dann eine Form gefunden haben, mach ich eine Vorlage draus...
> 
> http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Pfitscher_Joch


Ich hab mal einen Versuch gestartet und die Infos zum Übergang auf Nord- und Südseite getrennt (jeweils Bergauf/Bergab usw.). Ich hoffe man kann, falls das nicht gefällt, die vorherige Version wieder herstellen.

Servus


----------



## upndown (28. August 2007)

reiner schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen Versuch gestartet und die Infos zum Übergang auf Nord- und Südseite getrennt (jeweils Bergauf/Bergab usw.). Ich hoffe man kann, falls das nicht gefällt, die vorherige Version wieder herstellen.
> 
> Servus



find ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## upndown (30. August 2007)

Ich hab dem Wiki mal den Track spendiert. Wie bei gpx üblich, ist der DL nicht wirklich cool. Es geht halt das XML File im Editor auf, aber wenn einer sich mit Scripts... auskennt kann ja mal einer was dazubasteln. Bis jetzt ist einfach zuviel händische Arbeit nötig.

Auch der Upload sollte dann noch überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Fubbes (6. September 2007)

Ein Pässe-Wiki, find ich gutt (auch ohne GPS). Passiert da im Moment noch etwas oder warten alle auf den anderen?
Die Umkreissuche braucht man nicht wirklich, wenn - wie im Beispiel Pfitscher Joch - unten Links zu den nahegelegenen Pässen sind.
Und wer hat denn da aus dem Pfunderer Joch das Pfunder Joch gemacht?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (6. September 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Das "Pfunder" war wohl ich, kannst es gerne korrigieren
> Thomas


Done.

Bevor ein neuer Pass verlinkt wird, müssen wir uns unbedingt auf einen Namen einigen. Sonst gibt es fünf verschiedene Einträge zum Fimber-Pass oder dem Bregn de l'Ors oder anderen variantenreichen Passnamen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## reiner (7. September 2007)

Ich hab mir nochmal Gedanken über das Format gemacht:


Mich störte, dass Übernachtung doppelt vorkommt. Deshalb habe ich den allgemeinen Übernachtungspunkt entfernt. Damit aber der Punkt auch im Inhaltsverzeichnis auftaucht, habe ich die Unterpunkte von Nord/Südseite als Überschriften eingebracht. Damit das Inhaltsverzeichnis nicht so verschachtelt ist, habe ich die Bike-Infos Ebene entfernt.
Die nahegelegenen Pässe habe ich auch entfernt, da die Information ja schon in 'Kombinierbar mit' drinsteckt.
mögliche Umfahrung habe ich unter Tipps eingeordnet

Hier nochmal der Link: Pfitscher Joch

Ich hab natürlich die alte Version gesichert, falls hier dagegen protestiert wird.

Bedenken habe ich noch bei dem Punkt 'Aktueller Zustand'. Die Einträge darunter werden da ja vermutlich immer mehr und da der Punkt am Anfang steht, verschiebt sich alles dahinter immer weiter nach unten.

Servus


----------



## Fubbes (7. September 2007)

Mir gefiel die Benennung "nahegelegene Pässe" besser als "kombinierbar mit". Das trifft eher den Bedarf der Suche nach nahegelegenen Pässen.

Eine Historie des aktuellen Zustands ist meiner Meinung nach überflüssig. Wenn es Auffälligkeiten gibt, dann kann das da stehen. Ist der Übergang wieder einwandfrei, wird der Hinweis entfernt.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## reiner (7. September 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Mir gefiel die Benennung "nahegelegene Pässe" besser als "kombinierbar mit". Das trifft eher den Bedarf der Suche nach nahegelegenen Pässen.


Der Nutzen von "kombinierbar mit" wäre, dass ich sofort einen Überblick habe, welche Pässe ich bei meiner Routenplanung unmittelbar an den betreffenden Übergang (abhängig von der Seite) voranstellen bzw. dranhaengen kann.
Das erscheint mir praktischer, als dass ich selber kontrollieren muss, ob ein nahegelegener Pass überhaupt erreichbar ist oder nicht.

Aber ich geb dir Recht, unter nahegelegene Pässe würden auch Alternativen auftauchen, die in der jetzigen Version untern Tisch fallen.

Deshalb hab ich jetzt den Punkt 'Alternativen' eingefügt. Damit wird klar zwischen Kombinierbarkeit und Alternative unterschieden und es gibt keine Doppelnennungen wie bei nahegelegenen Pässen (ausser der Pass taugt für beides).

Wie kommt das bei euch an??


Fubbes schrieb:


> Eine Historie des aktuellen Zustands ist meiner Meinung nach überflüssig. Wenn es Auffälligkeiten gibt, dann kann das da stehen. Ist der Übergang wieder einwandfrei, wird der Hinweis entfernt.


Das ist schon richtig. Es gibt halt keinen Moderator, der das macht. Wenn der Punkt den Charakter einer Liste hat, wird halt jeder nur seinen Eintrag dazumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (7. September 2007)

Die Beiträge zur Generierung der GPX Datei habe ich in ein separates Thema verschoben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298511

Wer Wünsche / Anregungen zur generierten Datei hat möge sich bitte dort melden
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## BELLI (7. September 2007)

Wie wärs additiv mit ner KML/KMZ, wo man noch ein Passbild rein tun kann?


----------



## steehl (7. September 2007)

BELLI schrieb:


> Wie wärs additiv mit ner KML/KMZ, wo man noch ein Passbild rein tun kann?


Was willst Du mit einem Passbild von mir? Ich brauche Deins auf jeden Fall nicht ;-)


----------



## ragetty (7. September 2007)

super idee  

nur, jetzt gibt's noch eine weitere quelle für gps tracks - so viele webseiten, die quasi das gleiche anbieten ... 

aber ihr habt den anderen 'was voraus, nämlich die gute vorlage, die details in den beschreibungen und den plan, dass die DB einträge von allen bearbeitet bzw. nachgebessert werden können ...

sind die alpen nur für deutschsprachige? wolltet ihr aktiv nach fremdsprachlern schauen um übersetzungen anzubieten? ok, sicher etwas für die zukunft ...

nicht nur ein einfacher track über den pass einschalten, sondern quasi ein kleinnetz, das die trailanbindungen in der gegend anzeigt - das macht die planung einer großen runde (z.b. mit "kombinierbar mit" pässen) umso einfacher (siehe gpx anhang) - ok, am anfang hat man vielleicht kein kleinnetz für jeden pass parat, aber wenn paar leut' dann die gpx dateien (begrenzt) erweitern und die wiederhochladen ...

so weit es geht würde ich echte tracks bevorziehen.

und mitmachen kann ich auch!!

ragetty


----------



## ragetty (7. September 2007)

datei vergessen ...

ragetty


----------



## stuntzi (7. September 2007)

gps-tracks halt ich eigentlich für wenig sinnvoll. meist reicht doch ein kommentar, etwa "schöner S3-Trail auf weg 454 bis zur wurstalm". na gut, für ohne-topo-karten-garmins würds vielleicht was bringen.

aber die passdatenbank ist kein tourenportal und sollte auch keines werden. da gibts andere, größere, bessere. also wenn überhaupt tracks, dann nur die kurzen, knappen trailstückchen. keine straßen, keine runden.

man kann ja zusätzlich zu den such-links ins forum auch such-links zu den diversen tourenportalen generieren. da gibts bestimmt umkreis-suche, man klickt dann drauf und erhält sofort alle touren am pfitscherjoch von gps-tracks.com oä.


----------



## reiner (8. September 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal eine Beschreibung der einzelnen Punkte/Unterpunkte unter

http://wiki.mtb-news.de/MTB-News_Wiki:Bearbeitungshilfe

verfasst. Ich hoffe, das ist der richtige Ort dafür. Es darf gern geändert/erweitert/korrigiert/kritisiert werden.

Servus


----------



## BELLI (8. September 2007)

steehl schrieb:


> Was willst Du mit einem Passbild von mir? Ich brauche Deins auf jeden Fall nicht ;-)


Ist auch nicht für Dich gedacht: Pso Alpisella

Alle locr Bilder kann man auch lokal abspeichern und tragen Exif/GPS Informationen. 
Die kml in der Anlage zeigt eine Übersicht Bilder/GPS.


----------



## reiner (9. September 2007)

Ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag. Voraussetzung dafür ist allerdings die Extension Semantic MediaWiki.

Dann könnte man die Koordinaten eines Wikieintrages und auch seine Meereshöhe als Attribute der Seite definieren. Die Pässe unter 'Kombinierbar' und  'Alternativen' werden als Relations definiert.

Damit wäre es möglich, automatisch in der googlemap unter Lage nicht nur den Pass selber, sondern auch die kombinierbaren und alternativen Übergänge darzustellen, da ich sowohl auf die Liste der genannten Einträge als auch auf deren Koordinaten zugreifen kann.
Damit sieht man die geographische Lage dieser Pässe zum Pass des Eintrags selbst und kann auch gleich drauf klicken.
Die Icons in googlemaps durch Farbe und/oder Beschriftung unterscheidbar zu machen, ist kein Problem.

Durch die Meereshöhe als Attribute könnte man ein Template anbieten, durch das automatisch an die Linkangabe die Höhe als Text angehängt wird.
Die Höhe wäre dadurch nur an einer Stelle definiert und eine Korrektur würde sich automatisch auf alle Stellen auswirken.

Natürlich wären dafür speziell für die googlemaps Anzeige ein paar knifflige Templates nötig, aber ich würde versuchen das zu realisieren. Wichtig wäre, dass die nötigen Attribute und Relations von vornherein als solche definiert werden. Das kostet ja nichts, kann später allerdings speziell genutzt werden.

Servus


----------



## stuntzi (9. September 2007)

@reiner, gute idee. redundante daten müssen vermieden werden, das führt unweigerlich ins chaos.

soll das eigentlich strikt eine *pass*datenbank werden? was ist zB mit anderen punkten, die für biker ebenso interessant bei der Tourplanung sind, aber keine Pässe im eigentlichen Sinne? "Schlern-Hochebene" würde mir da zB einfallen.

mit der Nord-Süd-Einteilung bin ich auch nicht ganz glücklich... Berge wachsen doch nicht nur in einer Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (9. September 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> mit der Nord-Süd-Einteilung bin ich auch nicht ganz glücklich... Berge wachsen doch nicht nur in einer Richtung


So strikt muss da ja auch nicht sein. Erst soll die nördlichere Seite kommen, dann die südlichere. Es kann da also schon z.b. Nordost- oder auch Westseite im Titel stehen und dann entsprechend Südwest- oder Ostseite. Wenns ein exakter West/Ostübergang ist, dann ist im Endeffekt egal, was zuerst kommt, oder man einigt sich auf z.b. West vor Ost.

Servus


----------



## Thomas (10. September 2007)

Reiner,
die extension installiere ich gerne, habe allerdings den Rest nicht ganz verstanden - hast Du das schon mal benutzt und könntest ggf beim Einrichten der Attribute helfen?
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## reiner (10. September 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> hast Du das schon mal benutzt und könntest ggf beim Einrichten der Attribute helfen?


Ich hab das noch nicht benutzt und hatte auch vor 2 Wochen keine Wiki-Erfahrung. Aber ich hab mich ja jetzt damit beschäftigt und am WE nach etwas gesucht, womit man Attribute oder Properties (nennen kann man es wie man will) einer Seite zuordnen kann und von anderen Seiten aus explizit auf diese Werte zugreifen kann. Da käme Extension:Data oder Sematic MediaWiki in Frage. Das zweite finde ich besser, da die Setzen der Attributewerte fast von selbst geht. Ein Beispiel:

Im Wiki-Editor schreibt man auf der Seite vom Madritschjoch
_Der Pass ist [[hoehe:=3031]]m hoch._
Das ergibt dann den Text
_Der Pass ist 3031m hoch._
Und gleichzeitig hat die Seite Madritschjoch das Attribute hoehe mit dem Wert 3031. Man muss nur den Typ festlegen, das macht man einmal in der speziellen Seite Attribute:hoehe.

Auf irgendeiner anderen Seite schreibe ich
_Das [[Madritschjoch]] (<ask>[[Madritschjoch]] [[hoehe:=*]]</ask>m) ist ein hoher Pass._
und erhalte
_Das Madritschjoch (3031m) ist ein hoher Pass._

Natürlich kann man dafür auch ein Template anbieten, so dass man z.b nur
_Das {{pass|Madritschjoch}} ist ein hoher Pass_
schreiben müsste. Bei Verwendung von pass erhält man dann immer eine angehaengte Höhe.

Ähnlich siehts bei der Koordinate aus. Auf der Seite müsste sowas stehen wie
_Koordinaten: [[lat:=12.222222]],[[lon:=47.222222]]_
Dann könnte ich im googlemap Tag
_<ask>[[Madritschjoch]] [[lon:=*]] [[lat:=*]]</ask>, Madritschjoch_
angeben und hätte einen Icon fürs Madritschjoch drin. Natürlich wär auch dafür ein Template angebracht, wo nur Madritschjoch als Parameter angegeben wird.

Komplizierter wirds, wenn die Kombinier- und Alternativenpässe automatisch angezeigt werden sollen. Dann braucht man Properties, wie [[kombinier_1::Eisjöchl]], [[kombinier_2::Stilfser Joch]]. Man könnte dann für googlemap ein Template schreiben, dass alle kombinier_* und alternativ_* Pässe angibt. 

Das ist vorerst alles nur Theorie, aber müsste eigentlich gehen. Kann sein, dass ich dafür noch die LoopFunctions Extension brauche.

Das mit den Icons bei googlemap dürfte auch kein Problem sein. Man muss nur im Webspace Icons zur Verfuegung stellen (gibts frei im Internet z.b. hier) und in jeder Map-Zeile das Iconkürzel angeben.
'(A) 46.9948, 11.6611, Pfitscher Joch' lädt Icon markerA.png unter der bei googlemap-Attribute icon="..." angegebenen URL.

Also Einrichten muesste man eigentlich nur die speziellen Attribute-Seiten, für jedes Attribute eine. Darin steht nur z.b. [[has type::Type:Number]]. Nachlesen kann man das alles unter Help:Semantics.

Erzeugen muss man natürlich auch diverse Templateseiten (Help:Template). Um deren Inhalt würde ich mich kümmern.

Da das sehr technisch ist, schlage ich vor wir reden per mail weiter. Meine lautet: reinerben at gmx punkt de.

Servus


----------



## Thomas (12. September 2007)

Hallo Reiner, 
das Semantic MediaWiki ist installiert, im Prinzip kannst Du die Attribute anlegen.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Carsten (3. Februar 2008)

Servus

ich habe gerade das hier entdeckt: http://www.romankoch.ch
und das schon letzte Woche: http://www.joerg-stein.de/alpin.html 

ansonsten gibt´s auf meiner Seite ein Update der gpx Datei zum Download.
Dank auch an BadWolff, der zahlreiche Pässe ergänzt hat
Ich suche übrigens noch weitere Mitstreiter, die Pässe als GPX Datei abspeichern und mir schicken.


----------



## Kaivi (20. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich mache mir seit längerem Gedanken über eine Traildatenbank auf Wikibasis (eine erste Struktur habe ich in Mediawiki mit Semantic Mediawiki und Semantic Forms schon mal lokal bei mir auf dem Rechner, weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen), und bin jetzt zufällig über diesen Thread gestolpert.
Meine Überlegung geht über die Pässe hinaus, sondern generell alle interessanten Trails.
Wie haltet Ihr davon?
Gruß Kai


----------



## stuntzi (20. Februar 2008)

Solang's nicht zum siebenundzwanzigsten "Tourenportal" wird. Die gibts wie Sand am Meer und zum planen von individuellen Meertages-Trips sind sie allesamt großer Mist .

Ich möchte auf einen Punkt einer Karte klicken und sofort alle lohnenden Singletrails in der Umgebung sehen. Verbindungsstücke, Anfahrten, Auffahrten etc kann sich dann jeder mit der Topokarte selbst zusammenstellen, sowas gehört nicht in die Datenbank und erzeugt nur Chaos.

In gewisser Weise wäre das durch eine Wiki-Passdatenbank mit entsprechenden Kommentaren zu den möglichen Downhills auch lösbar. Ich weiß nicht, ob die zusätzliche Komplexität die man sich durch Tracks statt Waypoints schafft, den Aufwand wert ist. Schön wärs vielleicht, aber wir schaffen hier ja nicht mal die Waypoint-Geschichte .


----------



## Kaivi (21. Februar 2008)

Richtig, Tourenportale gibt's genügend, aber die Recherche nach einzelnen Trails (z.B. Pässen) ist ziemlich aufwendig. Und genau dahin geht die Überlegung, Infos über einzelne Trails (also quasi von Kreuzung zur nächsten Kreuzung) zu sammeln und von allen ergänzbar zu machen.

Anbei mal zwei Screenshots des bisherigen Standes, die ersten beiden im Anzeigemodus, das nächste zeigt den Anfang im Editiermodus. 
Was noch fehlt, ist die Kartendarstellung per Google (geht nicht lokal) und Infos zu Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, ...

Die Unterscheidung in Bergauf/Bergab bei Pässen habe ich hier nicht drin, dafür würde ich einen Trail bis auf die Passhöhe und einen weiteren für die Abfahrt anlegen. 
Wenn wir es schaffen, die Trails von Kreuzung zu Kreuzung anzulegen, lässt sich dann eine Tour aus einzelnen Trails zusammenstellen (ähnlich der Stanciu-Software Traumtouren Transalp). Dazu wäre natürlich die Google Darstellung des gesamten Tracks und nicht nur eines einzelnen Punktes sinnvoll.

Kommentare?
Gruß Kai


----------



## luckyman (22. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen

Die idee mit dem trail erfassen hatte ich auch mal. ich dachte da mehr an eine trail karte für den garmin zum hinterlegen wie eine topo (transparent auf der topo karte), bis jetzt ist nichts daraus geworden. 

vieleicht könnte man das auch als poi erfassen und bereit stellen, da eigendlich dieses jahr das projekt poi4free noch anlaufen sollte, schwerpunkt dieses projektes liegt darin pois zu erfassen die für outdoor aktivitäten wichtig wären, z.b. schutzhütten, wasserstellen, befahrbare pässe, Bike Werkstätten, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten (Alm-Hütten), Gute Einkehrmöglichkeiten unterwegs,usw. 
die klassichen pois (tankstellen, banken usw. giebt es ja schon sehr viele )

grüssle cleif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (22. Februar 2008)

Hier sind noch ein paar fehlende Pässe:
Anhang anzeigen fehlende Westpässe.zip

Gruß RICO


----------



## reiner (11. März 2008)

Auch wenn keiner mehr damit rechnet. Wir basteln wieder am Pass-Wiki. Es dauert nicht mehr lange, versprochen  

Da es ja mehrere Gebirge gibt, möchte ich die Pass-Beschreibungen in Unterkategorien einordnen. Für jedes Gebirge soll es eine Unterkategorie geben.

Ich denke daran, die Alpen in Ostalpen und Westalpen aufzusplitten. Macht das Sinn?

Gibt es eine einigermassen klare Grenze, so dass man die Pässe auf Ost und West zuordnen kann?

Servus


----------



## dave (12. März 2008)

reiner schrieb:


> Gibt es eine einigermassen klare Grenze, so dass man die Pässe auf Ost und West zuordnen kann?



Jup!  

Zitat aus Wikipedia: _Horizontal gesehen gilt in Österreich und Deutschland die Linie Rheintal-Splügen-Comer See als Grenze zwischen den Ost- und Westalpen._


----------



## MATTESM (12. März 2008)

so eine grenze hat meist einen entscheidenden nachteil: historisch wie auch topografisch werden im alpinen bereich grenzen meist auf den passhöhen gezogen. damit hast du dann ein zurechnungsproblem 

daher machen aus meiner sicht z.b. auch karten keinen sinn, die ihr gebiet über die landesgrenzen definieren. damit hört jeder weg üpber einen grenzpass bei der hälfte auf...

..m..


----------



## stuntzi (12. März 2008)

jegliche art von örtlichen kategorien (ost/west/land/etcpp) macht imho keinen sinn. schon gar nicht als editierbares, vom benutzer zu pflegendes datenfeld. wir haben schliesslich eine koordinate (und damit wohl eine übersicht in googlemaps/earth), das genügt vollkommen als ortsbezug.

wenn wirklich später mal eine kategorisierung nach gebirgen oä gewünscht wird, kann man das prima automatisch erledigen.


----------



## dertutnix (12. März 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> jegliche art von örtlichen kategorien (ost/west/land/etcpp) macht imho keinen sinn. schon gar nicht als editierbares, vom benutzer zu pflegendes datenfeld. wir haben schliesslich eine koordinate (und damit wohl eine übersicht in googlemaps/earth), das genügt vollkommen als ortsbezug.





spar ich mir das selber zu schreiben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steehl (12. März 2008)

MATTESM schrieb:


> so eine grenze hat meist einen entscheidenden nachteil: historisch wie auch topografisch werden im alpinen bereich grenzen meist auf den passhöhen gezogen. damit hast du dann ein zurechnungsproblem



Wenn ich meine bescheidenen Topographischen Kenntnisse nehme, dürfte auf der beschriebenen Linie Rheintal-Splügen-Comersee außer dem Splügenpass kein Pass liegen, oder? Damit ist dann genau ein Pass nicht eindeutig


----------



## Carsten (12. März 2008)

die Aufteilung kann man klar anhand der Koordinaten machen. Dann gibt es eine Nord/Süd Linie, die z.B. genau durch die Seebühne in Bregenz geht und das passt dann in etwa. Und sollte ein Pass genau auf der Linie liegen kommt er hat 2x rein.
Aber irgendwie diskutieren wir hier über Nebensächlichkeiten.

anbei noch mal ein Update meiner Sammlung


----------



## reiner (14. März 2008)

Die Koordinaten nutzen als Einstieg in die Passliste herzlich wenig. Sie sagen nur zusammen mit einer Karte etwas aus.

Eine globale Googlemaps mit allen Passpositionen gibts noch nicht. Das wär zwar ein schöne Sache, aber müsste durch eine erst zu schreibene Wiki-Extension aufgebaut werden. 

Die Kategorien sind nützlich um die Auflistung der Passartikel zu begrenzen. Das macht das ganze übersichtlicher. Unter Kategorieass sind alle Pässe, unter Kategorie:Westalpen eine Untermenge der Pässe, nämlich die in den Westalpen, unter z.b. Kategorie:Harz die im Harzgebirge.

Man kann einen Grenzpass auch in zwei Kategorien stecken, dann ist er halt in beiden Unterlisten drin. Nur wenn die Grenze nicht klar wäre, dann wärs ein Durcheinander.

Die Pässe anhand der Koordinaten nachträglich einzuordnen geht nicht so einfach. Nach meinem jetzigen Erkenntnisstand müsste man ein Script schreiben, dass die Koordinaten aus der Datenbank ausliest, sie anhand von irgendeiner Definition der Grenzen zuordnet und dann dem Artikel in der Datenbank eine Kategorie zuordnet.

Man darf nicht vergessen, die Koordinaten sind nur eine Eigenschaft einer Seite, die Zugriffsschlüssel ist der Seitenname. Anders lässt sich das mit Standardwikisoftware nicht machen.

Es wird pro Pass eine Googlemaps geben, die den Pass anzeigt und zusätzlich Alternativpässe und Pässe, mit denen er kombiniert werden kann. Das erfolgt aber auch nicht automatisch anhand von Koordinaten, sondern muss im Artikel angegeben werden. Aber das wird schon mit der Zeit, wenn es viele motivierte Autoren gibt  .

Allein dafür waren Änderungen an der Googlemaps-Extension und Wiki-Scripten selbst nötig. Wichtig war mir dabei, dass man Koordinaten und Höhe eines Passes nur einmal auf der dazugehörigen Seite angibt, und alle Referenzen dazu mit diesen Werten arbeiten.

Der Eintrag der Pässe aus der GPX-Datei lässt sich schlecht automatisch erledigen. Da werden wir ein paar Leute brauchen, die sie zusammen mit uns eintragen. Das soll gleichzeitig als "Pilotphase" gelten, wo man noch Schwachpunkte erkennen und verbessern kann.

Um dann aus dem Wiki eine GPX-Datei mit allen Passeinträgen automatisch erstellen zu lassen, darum müssen wir uns noch kümmern. Auch dazu muss ein Script erstellt werden.

Servus


----------



## stuntzi (19. März 2008)

überlegts euch nochmal, ob ihr den automatischen import aus der bestehenden gpx-passdatenbank nicht doch realisieren wollt. selbst wenn lediglich name und koordinate "korrekt" eingebunden werden und die zusatz-infos nur als fließtext in einem "please edit me" absatz.

warum? ganz einfach. die (mentale) hürde, einen neuen eintrag zu erstellen, ist RIESIG.

an einem bestehenden eintrag den man grad gefunden hat ein bisserl was zu editieren ist dagegen kinderleicht, das macht jeder gern.

meine vorhersagen :

start mit einer leeren datenbank: projekt schläft ein.

start mit einer vollen datenbank: ab geht die post, das ding wird zum selbstläufer.


----------



## Carsten (21. März 2008)

habt Ihr mal bei www.yabadu.de rein geschaut. Die haben so was in der Art aufgebaut.


----------



## reiner (21. März 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> warum? ganz einfach. die (mentale) hürde, einen neuen eintrag zu erstellen, ist RIESIG.
> an einem bestehenden eintrag den man grad gefunden hat ein bisserl was zu editieren ist dagegen kinderleicht, das macht jeder gern.


Deine Argumente sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Aber ich befürchte, dass alles so drinbleibt, wie im 'Please edit me' plaziert und nur drumrum geschrieben wird. Dann klappts mitm automatischen Erzeugen der GPX-Wegpunkte nicht.

Meine Hoffnung wäre, dass sich hier ein paar finden, die mithelfen, die Seiten zu erstellen. Ich hab die Wegpunkte aus paesse.gpx schon in einzelne Dateien aufgeteilt. Die müssten wir dann unter uns aufteilen und jeder würde dann die entsprechenden Seiten erstellen. Die Hauptarbeit besteht darin, die BERGAUF/BERGAB Beschreibung der jeweiligen Passseite (nördlichere oder südlichere) zuordnen und das Pass-Template entsprechend anpassen.

Der Vorteil wäre, dass die vom Wiki generierte GPX-Datei dann die gleichen Wegpunktkommentare enthält wie jetzt die paesse.gpx.

Das Script zum Generieren der GPX-Wegpunkte hab ich jetzt übrigens geschrieben. Man kann sich die GPX-Datei einzeln für jeden Pass oder gesammelt für alle Pässe oder für eine Unterkategorie (Westalpen, Ostalpen, ...) erstellen lassen.

Sobald Thomas das Script aufm Server installiert hat, sollte es gehen.

Das Script holt sich den Wegpunkt-Kommentar natürlich aus den entsprechenden Absätzen der Pass-Beschreibung. Wenn die nicht vorhanden sind, dann gibts keinen Kommentar.

Servus

-- 
Reiner


----------



## reiner (6. April 2008)

*Bitte um Mithilfe an die Autoren von paesse.gpx und andere Passexperten!*

Ich bin dabei die Wikiseiten für die Paesse aus der paesse.gpx zu erstellen. Ich werde es so machen, dass am Anfang der Seiten ein Hinweis kommt, das es sich um einen automatisch generierten Entwurf handelt, wo noch Hand angelegt werden muss. Die BERGAUF-, BERGAB-, ÜBERNACHTUNG-Texte werde ich doppelt, also für beide Seiten des Übergangs einfügen. Die Einteilung in Ost- und Westalpen erledige ich automatisch anhand der Koordinaten.

Was ich aber beim besten Willen nicht automatisch machen kann ist die Anpassung der Passnamen. Z.b. sind einige Passnamen abgekürzt oder es fehlt der Zusatz Pass, Joch, Scharte oder Passo. Da die Umbenennung einer Wikiseite nicht für Normaluser möglich ist, sollten die Seitennamen aber von Anfang an korrekt sein.

*Was ist zu tun?*

Ich habe die Passnamen auf 10 Dateien a 28 Namen aufgeteilt und hier angehängt (auf die 2 Folgeposts verteilt). Wer mithelfen will, sollte in den nachfolgenden Postings abchecken, welche Dateien noch keinen "Kümmerer" gefunden haben, sich eine dieser Dateien aussuchen und seine Absicht hier im Thread kundtun (damit möglichst nichts doppelt gemacht wird).  

Die Dateien sind in einem Format, damit ich sie später mit einem Javaprogramm einlesen kann. Ihr müsst euch die Schrägstriche einfach wegdenken. Wenn ein Name schon korrekt ist, dann lasst die Zeile einfach so wie sie ist (nichts hinterm =). Wenn ihr einen Namen verbessern wollt, dann schreibt den korrekten Namen rechts neben das Gleichheitszeichen. Wenn ihr mit einem Namen gar nichts anfangen könnt und auch die IBC-Forum-, Wikipedia- oder Google-Recherche nichts bringt, dann macht drei Fragezeichen hinters Gleichheitszeichen.

Auf folgendes solltet ihr die Namen abchecken:

Es sollte nichts abgekürzt sein (ausser es gehört so zum Namen) und es sollten alle Namensbestandteile (wie z.b. Pass, Passo, Joch, Col) vorhanden sein
Die Schreibweise sollte in Bezug auf Zusammen- oder Getrenntschreibung korrekt sein
Schreibfehler sollten korrigiert werden (z.b. Bocchetta statt Bochetta)

Wer in die GPX-Datei reinsehen will, kann sie hier runterladen.
Weiterhin habe ich an dieses Post noch eine Zusammenfassung der Pass-Koordinaten drangehängt.


Wünschen tu ich mir iso8859-codierte Textdateien zurück, aber ich komm auch mit Unicode-Worddateien klar. Die geänderte Datei dann bitte per email an mich schicken: reinerben at gmx dot de.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Mühen.

Servus

PS: Die hier angehängte Datei enthält nur die Koordinaten aller Pässe. Die besagten 10 Dateien folgen in den nächsten Posts.


----------



## reiner (6. April 2008)

Hier stelle ich die ersten 5 Passdateien zur Bearbeitung zur Verfügung.


----------



## reiner (6. April 2008)

Hier stelle ich die restlichen 4 Passdateien zur Bearbeitung zur Verfügung.
Auf die 10. Datei hab ich mich schon drauf gestürzt.


----------



## Carsten (7. April 2008)

hier mein Stand zu den ersten drei:

Passo\ di\ Rurorto=
Meidpass=
Passo\ Zebru=
Col\ de\ Entrellor=
Pitztaler\ Jöchl=
Ochsenlenke=
Stilfser\ Joch=
Col\ de\ la\Seigne=
Klausenpass=
Moropass=
Gornergrat=
Monte\ Marzola=
Tomülpass=
Croce\ Ferro=
Kanisfluh\ Obernalm=
Forcella\ Coldai=
Broglessattel=
Gavia\ Pass=
Scalettapass=
Passo\ Val\ Viola=
Faschinajoch=
Kleine\ Scheidegg=
Col\ de\ Malrif=
Passo\ die\ Sen\ Nicolo=
Umbrailpass=
Schlinigpass=
Forcella\ Nuvolau=
Val\ Veneglia\Baita\ Segantini=

----

#Sun Apr 06 11:46:22 CEST 2008
Tiefenbachferner\ Venter\ Gletschertrail=
Sadonapass=
Passo\ Campolongo=
Teriòl\ Ladin=
Schneebergscharte=
Croce\ dei\ Motti=
Col\ de\ Ollen=
Forc\ di\ Alleghe=
Val\ Mora\ Cruschetta=
Fassajoch\ mit\ Plattkofelhütte=
Col\ du\ Fréjus=
Kaiserjägersteig=
Col\ de\ la\ Noire=
Col\ de\ Sanesch=
Monte\ Maggio=
Grödener\ Joch=
Madritschjoch=
Tarscher\ Joch=
Col\ Valdobbia=
Niederjoch=
Passo\ Jochgrimm=
Passo\ Thures=
Latschüelfurgga=
Schlüsseljoch=
Augstbordpass=
Col\ de\ Longet=
Sertigpass=
Gibumpass=

-----

Drei\ Zinnen\ Paternsattel=
Passo\ San\ Iório=
Reiterjoch\ Passo\Pampeago=
Jochpass=
Churer\ Joch=
Kuhklause=
Fenêtre\ d´\ Ersax\Finestre\ Ersa=
Gemstlpass=
Passo\ Palombino=
Valler\ Jöchl=
Nideri=
Albulapass=
Gatto=
Wildkogel=
Ahornsattel=
Co\ du\ Parpaillon=
Schnappenalm=
Forcella\ di\ Val\ Sorda=
Venerocolo=
Bocchetta\ di\ Portule=
Groste\ Pass=
Forcella\ Ambriziola=
Col\ Vieux=
Col\ de\ la\ Mayt=
Col\ de\ Malatra=
Risetenpass=
Val\ Ravaisch=
Halsnpass=

da stellt sich in Südtirol ein neues Problem ein: Zweisprachigkeit 
z.B. Reiterjoch\ Passo\Pampeago
ggf im Zweifel der deutsche Name zuerst, dann der andere


und dann gibt es auch noch Abweichungen in ver. Karten 
z.B. Fenêtre\ d´\ Ersax\Finestre\ Ersa
ggf kann man dies ja im Text erwähnen

noch was falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (7. April 2008)

*Wichtig*
Bitte nicht die Namen links vom =-Zeichen ändern, sondern rechts vom =-Zeichen den korrigierten Namen hinschreiben.
@Carsten: die von dir bereits bearbeiteten Dateien schreib ich selber um.

*Zum Thema Zweisprachigkeit*
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man zumindest in Südtirol den deutschen Namen bevorzugen sollte, es sei denn der italienische ist eindeutig gebräuchlicher.

Natürlich kann man im Wiki dann für die gleiche Seite mehrere Namen anlegen. Aber das kann man auch später machen. Jetzt gehts erstmal nur um das Erstellen der entsprechenden Wikientwürfe für die Pässe aus der GPX-Datei.

*Namensabweichungen in verschiedenen Karten*
Es muss nicht perfekt sein, einfach für den gebräuchlicheren Namen entscheiden oder würfeln.

*Sonderzeichen*
Es muss nicht perfekt sein, aber Umlaute sollten schon drin sein. Akzente kann man in der Regel einfach erzeugen (erst ´ ´ ^ Taste, dann e i a u Taste). Das Cedille-Zeichen ist schon schwieriger: NumLock ein, Alt gedrückt halten und im Nummernblock 135 (ç) oder 128 (Ç) eingeben. Trema (braucht man das?) ist 137 (ë) bzw. 139 (ï).

Servus


----------



## reiner (7. April 2008)

Will es nur noch mal verdeutlichen, damit nichts doppelt gemacht wird:

*Paesse1.txt*
*Paesse2.txt*
*Paesse3.txt*

wurden von Carsten schon bearbeitet.

Servus


----------



## reiner (10. April 2008)

Hab eben *Paesse9.txt* bearbeitet:

Passo\ Padon=
Hartkaser=
Tremalzo=
La\ Stretta=
Barthümeljoch=
Val\ Verva=Passo\ di\ Verva
Friedrich\ August=Friedrich\ August\ Weg
Val\ Montozzo=Forcellina di Montozzo
Gemmipass=
Schlern=
Gana\ Negra=Passo di Gana Negra
Ducanfurgga=
Sandjöchl=
Nigerpass=
Bocca\ l´Ussol=Bocca\ d´Ussol
Schmorras=Pass da Schmorras
Froc\ Piccola=Forcella Piccola
Gentianes=Col des Gentianes
Faninpass=
Strelapass=
Krimmler\ Tauern=
C.\ Bettaforca=Col Bettaforca
Latemar=Obereggen
Flitzer\ Scharte=
Pordoi=Pordoijoch

Servus


----------



## reiner (11. April 2008)

Eben noch *Paesse8.txt* bearbeitet:

Kunkelspass=
Ferret=Grand Col Ferret
Safischpass=
Plumsjoch=
Peas=Col de Peas
Bruffione=Passo Bruffione
Tilliacher\ Joch=
Col\ de\ Voza=
Verwalltal=Heilbronner Hütte
Paso\ delle\ Selle=Passo\ delle\ Selle
Unterrothorn=
Plätzwiese=
Cignana=Finestra di Cignana
Gömajoch=
Lauson=Col Lauson
Urdenfürggli=
Kniebergsattel=
Passo\ di\ S.\ Pellegrino=Passo\ San\ Pellegrino
Fuorcla\ Surlej=
Bulla\ Tal=Pufler Schlucht
Große\ Scheidegg=
Uomo=Passo dell´Uomo
San\ Lucio=
Lüsner\ Joch=
Valle=Passo di Valles
Passo\ di\ Rocca\ Brancia=
Hochtörl=Hochtörle

Servus


----------



## Carsten (11. April 2008)

hier die 4.

Panixer=Panixer Pass / Pass dil Veptga
Gäbris=Gäbris
Passo\ Staulanza=Passo\ Staulanza
Lenzerheide=Lenzerheide
Co\ Agnello=Col Agnel
Chaviert=Col de Chaviere
Bonette=Cime de la Bonette
Raspaillon=Col de Raspaillon
Parpaner\ Rothorn=Parpaner Rothorn
Alp\ Flix=Alp\ Flix
Pralongia=Pralongia
Lomosone=Val Lomasona / Sella di Calino
Bregn\ de\ l´Ors=Bregn de l´Ors
Met=Pte de Métz
Nasserreither\ Alm=Nasserreither Alm
Stogger\ Sattel=Stogger Sattel
Eisjöchl=Eisjöchl
Basse\ du\ Druos=Baisse du Druos
Mattajoch=Mattajoch
Filzenscharte=Filzenscharte
Kreuzjoch=Kreuzjoch
Fernpass=Fernpass
Fenetre\ Durand=Fenetre de Durand
Hochalpjoch=Hochalpjoch / Passo dell´Oregone
Balme=Col de Balme
Chavannes=Col des Chavannes
Sefinenfurgge=Sefinenfurgge
Furkla=Furkla


----------



## reiner (11. April 2008)

*Paesse7.txt*:
Piz Cotschen liegt ja woanders, drum habe ich hier die Rötlspitz eingetragen (Von Dreisprachenspitz ins Val Costainas). Bei Usseglio bin ich mir gar nicht sicher (hab keine Karte), aber das Internet spuckt Colle Croce di Ferro aus.

Pitz\ Cotschen=Rötlspitz
Würzjoch=
Pfänder=
Tarscheljöchl=
Jufplaun=
Alpisella=
Val\ Trela=Passo di Val Trela
Anzana=Col d´Anzana
Cinque\ Croci=Passo Cinque Croci
Bassetta\ della\ Viga=
Monte\ Finochino=Monte\ Finonchio
Passo\ Duran=
Sellajoch=
Astjoch=
Schützensteig=
Bernina=Passo del Bernina
Großglockner=Hochtor
Chaschauna=Pass Chaschauna
Geiseljoch=
Ritjoch=
Rigaudon=Col de Rigaudon
Bistinepass=
Nivolet=Colle del Nivolet
Porta\ Vescovo=
C.N.d.Cimes\ Blances=Cime Bianche
Usseglio=Colle Croce di Ferro

Servus


----------



## Carsten (12. April 2008)

Da muss ich widersprechen: es handelt sich um die Sella Piz Cotschen
Rest schau ich mir mal an


----------



## Carsten (12. April 2008)

Usséglio: ich hab auch keine Detailkarte. Ist ne Ortschaft
der nächste Pass in der Nähe ist der Col de Autaret...wohl nicht bikebar?

kann man im Zweifelsfall streichen


----------



## reiner (12. April 2008)

*Paesse6.txt*:

Nonesi heist in online IGM-Karten Monesi, ist das so richtig? 

Clue\ d\ Amen=Clue d´Amen
Nonesi=Monesi
Bochetta\ di\ Forcola=Bocchetta\ di\ Forcola
Vallaccia=Passo della Vallaccia
Risipass=
Alp\ Nova=
Lamsenjoch=
Dremelscharte\ (westl.)=westliche Dremelscharte
Monte\ Tamaro=
Col\ Giovanni=Colle San Giovanni
Col\ du\ Sabion=
Trela=Passo di Val Trela
Roua=Col de Roua
Stangenjoch=
Rabbijoch=
Langenferner\ Joch=
Croce\ Domini=Passo Croce Domini
Marienberg=Marienbergjoch
Maloja=Passo del Maloja
Passo\ di\ Lusia=
La\ Fenetre=Col Fenêtre
La\ Crusc=
Klamml\ Joch=Klammljoch
Ochsenalpe=
Hanicker\ Schwaige=
Monte\ Pasubio=Sette Croci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (12. April 2008)

ist Nonesi

sihe Tourbereschreibung:
http://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour97/strecke/tour4.jpg


----------



## Carsten (12. April 2008)

Die 5, wir sind durch glaube ich

Cayolle=Col de la Cayolle
Muretto=Passo del Muretto
Monte\ Gazza=Monte Gazza
Flatschjoch=Flatschjoch
Vallee\ Etroite=Col de la Vallée Etroite
Gsieser\ Törl=Gsieser Törl
Hochalppass=Hochalppass
San\ Giacomo=Passo San Giacomo
Mahlknecht=Mahlknecht Joch / Pass de Duron
Suvrettapass=
Valparola=Passo die Valparola
Campelli=Passo di Campelli
Padaunsattel=
Trudener\ Horn=
Joly=Col du Joly
Cassana=Pass Chaschauna
Dreisprachenspitze=Dreisprachenspitze / Cima Garibaldi
les\ Bornes=Col de Bornel / Col des Bornes
Col\ de\ Sollieres=Col\ de\ Sollières
Locia=Col Locia
Forc\ Lerosa=
Blanchet=Col Blanchet
Schrofenpass=
Bettlerjoch=
Timmelsjoch=
Stuiben=
Ehrwalder\ Alm\ Pestkapelle=
Hochalmsattel=

Bitte noch an die Kurzform fürs Navi denken beim programmieren. Ist schade, wenn bei den 8 (oder 10?) möglichen Zeichen auf dem Gerät immer nur Col de F, Passo di etc steht satt dem Namen, auf den es ja denn doch ankommt


----------



## reiner (13. April 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> Die 5, wir sind durch glaube ich


Wir sind durch. Schade dass sich hier nicht mehr beteiligt haben.
Alle wieder raus aus den Schlupflöchern  



Carsten schrieb:


> Bitte noch an die Kurzform fürs Navi denken beim programmieren. Ist schade, wenn bei den 8 (oder 10?) möglichen Zeichen auf dem Gerät immer nur Col de F, Passo di etc steht satt dem Namen, auf den es ja denn doch ankommt


Ich sehe das Problem, aber dennoch denke ich, in GPX-Form sollte es unabhängig von Beschränkungen bestimmter Geräte sein. Das eine kann 8, das andere 16 oder 32 Zeichen. Eigentlich sollte das Kürzen der Texte Aufgabe der entsprechenden Import- oder Konvertierungstools sein, die das GPX in das Gerät-eigene Format umwandeln. Aber vermutlich gibts hier keinen vernünftigen Komfort, sondern es wird einfach abgeschnitten.

Aber vielleicht gibts zum Verkürzen der Namen schon Freeware Programme. Ansonsten kann ich schon was einfaches dafür zusammenbasteln, aber nicht im Wiki, sondern eigenständig.

Servus


----------



## Kaivi (25. August 2008)

Hi,
genial, da hat sich seit meinem letzten Besuch ja schon wieder einiges getan, werde versuchen, ein paar der Pässe weiter zu bearbeiten! Ich habe auf der Diskussionsseite der Passdatenbank mal einen Vorschlag gemacht (Erweiterung der Datenbank um andere interessante Trails). Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen (in der Passdatenbank, oder besser hier?)
Gruß Kai


----------



## Carsten (27. August 2008)

bei mir auf der Seite gibts übrigens wieder eine GPX mit vielen Neuen Pässen zum Download


----------



## Kaivi (30. September 2008)

Hi,
habe mal einige Pässe überarbeitet, insgesamt sind es jetzt 24 von insgesamt 270 Pässen. 
Für die Planung meiner diesjährigen Tour (Unterengadin/Silvretta/Münstertal) hätte mir die Passdatenbank bestimmt einiges an Recherche und evtl. auch Schieberei erspart. So habe ich meine Erfahrungen direkt mit in die Passdatenbank aufnehmen können.
Beim Eintragen hatte ich häufiger Schwierigkeiten, Strecken eindeutig zu beschreiben, vor allem wenn es mehrere Alternativen für Auf- oder Abfahrt gibt. Deshalb ein Vorschlag: Wie wäre es, nur den eigentlichen Übergang (als quasi von der letzten Kreuzung vor der Passhöhe) als Trail.
In letzter Konsequenz könnte man dann die Passbeschreibungen auch in zwei Trails aufteilen (z.B. Nord- und Südseite) und die gleichen Templates verwenden. Während für Pässe der Name wichtig ist, könnte man für die Trails auch eine automatische Nummerierung verwenden und über Gebiet, Land, GPS-Koordinaten die Lage bestimmen.
Damit könnte man dann auch Wege beschreiben, die nicht als Pass zu bezeichnen sind (z.B. Höhenwege, Trails im Tal, ...).
Erscheint Euch das sinnvoll? Kommentare und offene Diskussion willkommen!
Gruß Kai


@reiner: Schickst Du mir mal eine Mail? habe Dich bisher nicht erreicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (3. Oktober 2008)

wo sind Deine Überarbeitungen zu finden?


----------



## reiner (3. Oktober 2008)

Kaivi schrieb:


> Beim Eintragen hatte ich häufiger Schwierigkeiten, Strecken eindeutig zu beschreiben, vor allem wenn es mehrere Alternativen für Auf- oder Abfahrt gibt. Deshalb ein Vorschlag: Wie wäre es, nur den eigentlichen Übergang (als quasi von der letzten Kreuzung vor der Passhöhe) als Trail.
> In letzter Konsequenz könnte man dann die Passbeschreibungen auch in zwei Trails aufteilen (z.B. Nord- und Südseite) und die gleichen Templates verwenden. Während für Pässe der Name wichtig ist, könnte man für die Trails auch eine automatische Nummerierung verwenden und über Gebiet, Land, GPS-Koordinaten die Lage bestimmen.
> Damit könnte man dann auch Wege beschreiben, die nicht als Pass zu bezeichnen sind (z.B. Höhenwege, Trails im Tal, ...).
> Erscheint Euch das sinnvoll? Kommentare und offene Diskussion willkommen!


Welche Schwierigkeiten beim Beschreiben meinst du? Es ist doch egal, ob es sich um einen Pass oder Trail-Eintrag handelt, die Beschreibung bleibt doch gleich. Wenns um die genauen Daten zum Nachfahren geht, dafür sind die Passseiten nicht ausgelegt. Man kann aber einen GPX-Track uploaden und verlinken.

Die Passeiten sind dazu gedacht, Informationen zu liefern, wenn man sich eine Route durch die Alpen zusammenstellen will. Ein Pass wird durch seinen Namen identifiziert und einsteigen muss man in das Wiki über eine Liste von Passnamen. Dann erhält man Informationen über Schwierigkeit, Befahrbarkeit, Alternativpässe und Pässe zum Kombinieren. Bei diesen Alternativen und Kombinationen hilft dann die Googlemaps-Anzeige, wo die geographische Lage zueinander angezeigt wird.

Bei passunabhängigen Trails oder Wegabschnitten geht das aber nicht so. Ein Trail wird nicht durch einen Namen identifiziert, sondern durch seine Position. Hier ist zwingend als Einstiegsseite eine Landkarte (kein Luftbild) eines Gebietes nötig, wo die jeweiligen Wegabschnitte gekennzeichnet sind (wie die ehemalige Willi Hofer Seite von Tirol ). Auch müsste der Verlauf oder zumindest Anfang und Ende des Wegabschnittes angezeigt werden. Nur dann kann ich mir eine Tour aus mehreren Abschnitten zusammenstellen.

Wenn man so will, wäre das gegenüber den Passeinträgen eine Detailstufe höher. Das lässt sich aber mit dem Wiki in der jetzigen Form nicht zufriedenstellend realisieren. Da müsste man viel dazu programmieren. Es soll ja jeder ohne Spezialkenntnisse so einen Eintrag verfassen oder ändern können. Und dann gibts da noch andere Aspekte (copyrightfreies Kartenmaterial, manche reagieren empfindlich auf Trailveröffentlichungen).

Auch ich würde so eine Trail-Datenbank toll finden. Aber ich sehe momentan keine zufriedenstellende Möglichkeit, das auf Wikibasis zu realisieren (d.h. keine redaktionellen Einträge, sondern von jedermann).

Servus


----------



## Kaivi (3. Oktober 2008)

@Carsten
Liste der überarbeiteten Pässe
Bei der Überarbeitung habe ich neben Tal und Land Infos die Bergauf und bergab Beschreibungen entsprechend der Nord- bzw. Südseite zugeordnet. Dazu noch ein paar Infos aus meinen letzten Touren, habe teilweise die Pässe in Teilabschnitte aufgeteilt, Bilder reingehängt.
Sinnvoll ist ja eine möglichst objektive Beschreibung mit HM, km, Steigung, STS, Untergrund. So kann man selbst die Fahrbarkeit einschätzen. Die Angabe "1h schieben" nützt relativ wenig wenn man das Fahrkönnen des Schreibers nicht kennt.

Schau mal rein, Du kennst ja unheimlich viele Sachen, vielleicht kannst Du auch weiter ergänzen! Gilt natürlich für alle, die Ihr Trail KnowHow einbringen wollen!

Ach ja, um die schon überarbeiteten Pässe von den noch zu überarbeitenden zu trennen, habe ich eine neue Kategorie eingeführt ("Korrektur fertig"), die statt des Includes "vonGPXerzeugt" zugeordnet wird. Wenn mal der Riesenschatz an Pässen komplett überarbeitet ist, ist das natürlich nicht mehr nötig.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kaivi (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi reiner und alle anderen Interessierten,
richtig, Du hast mit Deinen Punkten genau die Themen angesprochen, zu denen man dann eine Lösung suchen muß. Ich habe mir dazu schon diverse Gedanken gemacht und bin auf eine Lösung gekommen, die ich für ganz gut halte. 

Ich habe mal versucht, sie zu beschreiben:

Trails und Pässe im Wiki aufnehmen, mit gleicher Beschreibung/Vorlage, als keine Unterscheidung. Dabei würde dann auch die recht aufwändige Aufteilung in Nord-/Süd-Richtung und dann jeweils bergauf und bergab wegfallen, da es diese Trennung bei Trails nicht unbedingt gibt.
Wenn der Weg dann nach objektiven Kriterien (HM, km, Steigung max, Steigung vorherrschend, Untergrund, Schwierigkeit nach STS) beschrieben wird (eventuell abschnittsweise), müsste auch die richtungsabhängige Beschreibung überflüssig werden, ein Zusatztext könnte aber trotzdem ganz hilfreich sein. 
Pro Eintrag im Wiki keine x verschiedenen Varianten eintragen, sondern dafür dann eigene Seiten.
Pässe sind am Namen eindeutig benennbar, Trails nur anhand Position. Deshalb sollte für alle Einträge die GPS-Koordinaten von Anfang und Ende eingetragen werden. Diese können dann in der Karte durch eine gerade Linie verbunden werden. Die Trails bekommen einfach eine fortlaufende Nummer (Pässe wie bisher den Namen), dazu sollten dann Attribute wie Land, Gebiet, nächste Stadt befüllt werden. So kann ich dann über die Attribute oder über eine Karte suchen.
die bisherigen Alternativ bzw. Kombinierbar Pässe sind recht aufwendig zu pflegen. Deshalb würde ich darauf gerne verzichten und lieber eine Karte haben, die automatisch alle in der Nähe befindlichen Trails/Pässe anzeigt. (Müsste mit InlineQueries im Wiki machbar sein).
bei den Tips könnte dann bei einem Pass z.B. eine besonders schöne Kombination aus Trails angegeben werden.
Toll wäre eine Bewertung, bei der jeder User abstimmen kann, wie toll der Trail ist. Der Durchschnittswert (evtl. sogar separate Werte für Fahrtechnik/Landschaft/Gesamt) könnte die doch sehr subjektiven Kommentare ("... tollster Trail der Alpen...") ersetzen (zu denen auch ich neige  )
Ich würde mal versuchen, einen Beispieltrail nach diesem Konzept ins Forum zu stellen. Ob ich dazu am Wochenende noch komme, weiß ich nicht, aber trotzdem wäre mir an möglichst vielen Rückmeldungen gelegen (ich hoffe, ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt, sonst nachfragen)...
Gruß Kai


----------



## Carsten (4. Oktober 2008)

Holla, hier hat sich ja richtig was getan !!!
Klasse Sache
Jetzt bleibt zu hoffen, dass ein paar Leute mit bearbeiten


----------



## Kaivi (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
es hat etwas gedauert. Aber jetzt habe ich den Costainas Pass als Beispiel für meine Idee vom 3.10. mal eingestellt. Die Kartendarstellung bzw. Attribute funktionieren noch nicht richtig, da hoffe ich auf Euer Vorstellungsvermögen ;-)
Das ganze ist unter http://wiki.mtb-news.de/TestCostainas im Wiki zu finden.
Eine Diskussion mit Vorschlägen und Kommentaren würde mich freuen! Ich finde, es ist mit weniger Aufwand zu befüllen und erlaubt eine flexiblere Handhabung. Varianten und unterschiedliche Anfahrten sind einfach darstellbar. Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist die (noch zu programmierende) Kartendarstellung, die automatisch alle Trails im Umkreis darstellt.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Kaivi (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
als Ergänzung zu meinem Post von gestern habe ich noch einen weiteren neuen Trail eingestellt: http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Testtrail2008-10-18_23-41-46
Dies wäre ein Trail in der gleichen Struktur, wie sie auch der TestCostainas-Pass hat.
Würde mich weiterhin über Kommentare freuen...
Kai


----------



## reiner (19. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist noch nicht klar, wie du das im Wiki realisieren willst?

Was meinst du mit Inline-queries? Wenn du die vom SemanticMediaWiki (SMW) meinst, damit kann man nach gesetzten Attributen und Relationen suchen. Genau deshalb werden die Relationen Kombinierbar und Alternativ gesetzt. Auf einer Passseite wird dann per InlineQuery nach diesen Relationen gesucht und deren Koordinaten in GoogleMaps angezeigt.

Zur Anzeige eines Pfades in GoogleMaps braucht man nicht nur Anfang und Ende, sondern sämtliche Wegpunkte eines Tracks. Das kann man nicht über SMW realisieren. Es muss z.b. ein GPX-Track upgeloadet werden. Der kann aber Wiki-technisch nicht verarbeitet werden, so dass ihn andere Nutzer bearbeiten können, sondern das müsste offline geschehen.

Abgesehen davon muss erst eine GoogleMaps-Extension geschrieben werden, die diese GPX-Tracks aus der Datenbank holt und in GoogleMaps-Pfadanweisungen umwandelt.

Das Passwiki ist schwerpunktmässig eher als Informationsquelle für Pässe gedacht, nicht als Anzeige und Verwaltung von Routen. Hierfür ist eher der Touren- und Spotguide geeignet, mit dem Unterschied, dass es dort nur einen Autor pro Spot gibt und nicht beliebig viele, die sich an einer Beschreibung beteiligen möchten.

Servus


----------



## Kaivi (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Reiner,
mal der Reihe nach:
1. 
mit Inline Queries kann ich zum Beispiel auch alle Pässe suchen, die über 2000m hoch sind. So einfach habe ich mir das auch für die Geo-Koordinaten gedacht und habe es gerade mal ausprobiert. Leider tut es nicht so einfach...
http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Testaskmultigeo
Problematisch ist die Art der Koordinaten, bei der Inline Query ignoriert SMW die Ost-Koordinate. Ich habe mal gerade eine Anfrage in der SMW-Mailinglist gestartet, vielleicht gibt es da eine einfache Lösung? 

2. Richtig, den kompletten Track über das Wiki darzustellen ist zu aufwendig/nicht möglich. Deswegen die Idee, nur Anfang und Ende des Weges als Koordinaten anzugeben, und dazwischen einfach eine gerade Linie. Wenn Anfang und Ende z.B. eine Kreuzung sind, entsteht so trotzdem ein zusammenhängendes Wegenetz. Im Beispiel Costainas habe ich die Koordinaten von S-Charl und die Koordinate der Alp Champatsch genommen. Der nächste beschreibt dann in einer eigenen Seite den Weg von S-Charl zur Alp Sesvenna, dann noch einer den Sesvenna-Pass von der Alp Sesvenna zur Sesvenna Hütte, und so weiter.  Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, dass diese Teilstücke alle zusammen in der Karte angezeigt werden, hat man schon einen ganz guten Eindruck über die verschiedenen Wege. Dazu kann man dann in die Query noch z.B. eine Abfrage nach dem Schwierigkeitsgrad einbauen (alle Wege kleinergleich S2), dann würde das die Tourenplanung schon erheblich vereinfachen. Dazu noch eine Bewertungsmöglichkeit der Wege, perfekt.
Und da bin ich auch einig, das Wiki darf nicht den xten-Touren-Guide geben, davon gibt es genügend im Netz. Was es nicht im Netz gibt ist die Möglichkeit, sich gezielt zu einzelnen Pässen oder Wegen Infos zu suchen. Das könnte das Wiki werden. Oder?
Gruß Kai


----------



## reiner (20. Oktober 2008)

Kaivi schrieb:


> 1.  mit Inline Queries kann ich zum Beispiel auch alle Pässe suchen, die über 2000m hoch sind. So einfach habe ich mir das auch für die Geo-Koordinaten gedacht und habe es gerade mal ausprobiert. Leider tut es nicht so einfach...
> http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Testaskmultigeo


InlineQuery nach Höhe geht natürlich, weil es das Attribut:Höhe gibt, welches vom Datentyp:Ganze Zahl ist. Attribut:Lage ist vom Datentyp:Geographische Koordinate. Ich weiss jetzt nicht, welche Bedingungen es da für die Suche gibt.


Kaivi schrieb:


> Problematisch ist die Art der Koordinaten, bei der Inline Query ignoriert SMW die Ost-Koordinate. Ich habe mal gerade eine Anfrage in der SMW-Mailinglist gestartet, vielleicht gibt es da eine einfache Lösung?


Du musst aber bedenken, dass ich in den SMW-Sourcen einige Änderungen vorgenommen habe, damit das im Passwiki so funktioniert. Davon wissen die SMW-Entwickler natürlich nichts.


Kaivi schrieb:


> 2. Richtig, den kompletten Track über das Wiki darzustellen ist zu aufwendig/nicht möglich. Deswegen die Idee, nur Anfang und Ende des Weges als Koordinaten anzugeben, und dazwischen einfach eine gerade Linie. Wenn Anfang und Ende z.B. eine Kreuzung sind, entsteht so trotzdem ein zusammenhängendes Wegenetz. Im Beispiel Costainas habe ich die Koordinaten von S-Charl und die Koordinate der Alp Champatsch genommen. Der nächste beschreibt dann in einer eigenen Seite den Weg von S-Charl zur Alp Sesvenna, dann noch einer den Sesvenna-Pass von der Alp Sesvenna zur Sesvenna Hütte, und so weiter.  Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, dass diese Teilstücke alle zusammen in der Karte angezeigt werden, hat man schon einen ganz guten Eindruck über die verschiedenen Wege.


Was ist, wenn der Trail nicht gerade verläuft und die Kreuzung wo ein anderer Trail abgeht nicht am Ende oder Anfang, sondern mittendrin ist?
Meiner Meinung nach kommt man nicht drumrum, die Route entsprechend dem Verlauf anzuzeigen. 


Kaivi schrieb:


> Und da bin ich auch einig, das Wiki darf nicht den xten-Touren-Guide geben, davon gibt es genügend im Netz. Was es nicht im Netz gibt ist die Möglichkeit, sich gezielt zu einzelnen Pässen oder Wegen Infos zu suchen. Das könnte das Wiki werden. Oder?
> Gruß Kai


Was fehlt ist eine Verlinkung zwischen Spotguide und Passwiki. D.h. im Passwiki ein Link zu entsprechenden Spotguide-Einträgen und im Spotguide Links zu Passwiki-Einträgen.

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. Oktober 2008)

alles schön und gut, aber verkompliziert die Sache bitte nicht soweit, dass keiner mehr mit macht.
Passname, Foto, Infos, Koordinate, Aktuelles...das reicht erst mal

alles weitere als Option

ach so: gpsies.com bietet vieles das man mit nutzen könnte. Hat Stuntzi auch gemacht.
Track dort hin und das Link setzen fertig.


----------



## Kaivi (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
was sind denn Eure Erwartungen an die Passdatenbank, oder was wollt Ihr damit machen?

Meine Anforderung wäre: Ich habe eine Datenbank, in der die Pässe (oder Wege) so beschrieben sind, dass ich sie a) finde, b) einschätzen kann, ob ich sie fahren kann. Damit will ich dann Touren planen.

Die Passdatenbank in der bisherigen Form kann das zum Teil, die Aufteilung in Bergauf/Ab und beide Seiten ist nur recht aufwändig.
Und wieso auf Pässe beschränken, es gibt hunderte von tollen Wegen, die nicht unbedingt auf einen Pass führen. Dafür wäre eine Änderung der Struktur sinnvoll.
Zudem gibt es häufig x Möglichkeiten, auf einen Pass tu kommen. Denkt mal an den Tremalzo, vom Gardasee her gibt es bis zum Passo Nota ungefähr hundert Möglichkeiten, erst ab da wird es eindeutig. All diese Wege als Varianten auf der Seite Tremalzo zu beschreiben, halte ich für wenig hilfreich und sehr umständlich.

Sorry, dass ich damit eine Grundsatzdiskussion anzettele. Aber bevor ich und andere viel Zeit in die Aktualisierung der einzelnen Pässe investieren, sollten wir vielleicht doch diese Frage klären. Oder bin ich der einzige, dem das am Herzen liegt?
Gruß Kai


----------



## Carsten (24. Oktober 2008)

prinzipiell hast Du recht. Tremalzo ist aber ein krasses Beispiel.
Die meisten Pässen haben einen Weg hoch und ein (evtl 2= Trail + Schotter) runter

Andere Wege haben auch irgendwo Ihren höchsten Punkt oder eine Landmarke (See, Hütte, Alm, Panoramapunkt). Damit kann man den Weg auch in die Datenbank aufnehmen.

Ob man irgendwelche Verbindungsetappen im Tal extra aufführen muss, ist die Frage. Prinzipiell spricht nichts dagegen. Aber das ergibt sich mit der Zeit, wenn erst mal viele Pässe drin sind und die Leute damit arbeiten.


----------



## reiner (24. Oktober 2008)

*Wegen Aufteilung bergauf/bergab:*
Bei Pässen, die in beiden Richtungen befahren werden, geht es nicht anders. Bei Pässen die nur in einer Richtung sinnvoll sind, kann man das jeweilige unsinnige bergauf/bergab auch leer lassen, bzw. kurz 'nicht sinnvoll' oder so schreiben.

*Wegen Beschränkung auf Pässe:*
Das Passwiki soll als Informationsquelle dienen, wenn man sich eine Mehrtages-Tour in/durch die Alpen (oder andere Gebirge) zusammenstellen will (Wegbeschaffenheit, Befahrbarkeit, Schwierigkeit, Schiebeanteil, Übernachtung, Einkehr usw.). Es ist nicht dazu gedacht den genauen Wegverlauf der Etappen zu liefern. Es ist natürlich möglich GPX-Daten upzuloadern und zu verlinken. Aber die genaue Routenplanung muss offline erfolgen. Das Wiki ist auch nicht dazu geeignet einzelne Wegabschnitte getrennt aufzunehmen, da jeder Eintrag nur mit einem Punkt in der Map gekennzeichnet ist und in der Übersicht über Namen anstatt Koordinaten aufgelistet ist.  

*Wegen Tremalzo:*
1. Es muss nicht jede Auf/Abfahrt bis ins kleinste Detail mit ihren Alternativen beschrieben werden. Es reicht, wenn die üblichen Routen der verschiedenen Richtungen enthalten sind. Übrigens: man kann durchaus auch mehr als 2 Bergseiten in einer Passbeschreibung getrennt beschreiben.
2. Es ist auch nicht die Pflicht eines einzelnen Autors eine Passbeschreibung komplett mit allen Variationen fertig zu stellen. Jeder Beitrag ist ein Gewinn für das Wiki auch wenn nur ein Teil beschrieben ist. Es kann dann von einem anderen Benutzer erweitert/komplettiert werden.

Servus


----------



## LaMar (9. Februar 2009)

Moin,

ich bin nur durch Zufall (Wiki wg. Bilder hochladen) auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen. Aber vielleicht kann man sich hier zum Thema noch Anregungen holen:

http://alpenrouten.de/
http://alpenrouten.de/alpenpaesse.html
http://alpenrouten.de/Bonette-Col-de-la-Route-des-Grandes-Alpes_point59.html

Da ich auch Enduro fahre, habe ich diese Seite im letzten Sommer für Touren in den Westalpen sehr intensiv genutzt und kann nur sagen, dass die Zusammenstellung und der Aufbau schon nahe am Optimum sind. Und es eine gelungene Kombination aus Waypoints mit Informationen und Tracks ist  .

Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung wie aufwendig es ist, sowas auf die Beine zu stellen. Auch weiß ich nicht, ob es was vergleichbares für MTB schon gibt, da ich in dem Bereich noch Einsteiger bin  .

Gruss LaMar


----------



## K-Dieter (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Transalp-Fans,

ich habe soeben die neuste Version meines Freeware Programms KDR GPS Tracker auf meiner HP zum Download bereit gestellt. Ich denke, es ist ein heißer Tipp für alle, die auch unterwegs nicht auf die Passdatenbank verzichten wollen. 

Das Programm ist so etwas wie das _Schweizer Messer_ für die Outdoor Navigation. Es läuft auf fast jedem PDA mit Windows Mobile und GPS Empfänger. Prinzipiell könnte man auch ein Smart Phone verwenden, aber verschont mich bitte mit den Problemen (ihr fahrt ja auch keine Transalp mit dem Klapprad). Übrigens: die Idee zum Programm entstand während meiner ersten Transalp. Inzwischen hat es schon einige zig-tausend Höhenmeter "mitgetrackt". 

Die neuste Version habe ich jetzt so erweitert, dass die Passdatenbank *direkt im GPX Format* geladen werden kann (wegen der Umlaute (äüöß...) bitte die Hinweise auf meiner HP beachten). Die als Waypoints importierten Pässe kann man nicht nur als Navi-Punkte verwenden: ein Klick drauf, und schon hat man die vollständige Beschreibung auf dem Bildschirm. 
Während der Pause auf der Passhöhe (!) kann man dann auch gleich die Beschreibungen ergänzen. 

Man sieht sich ... 

Gruß
K-Dieter


----------



## Carsten (11. Februar 2009)

hört sich gut an
wenn Du willst kannst mir mal ein paar extra Infos schicken, dann stell ich ne Artikel in meinen GPS Blog


----------



## K-Dieter (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Carsten,
danke für dein Angebot! Ich denke dazu müssen wir einen passenden Aufhänger finden.

Eine allgemeine Beschreibung des Programms findet man außer auf meiner Homepage bereits bei GPS-Tour.info und im Heise Software Verzeichnis.

Ich habe jetzt auch ein paar Screen Dumps zur Anwendung der Passdatenbank in meinen Fotobereich gestellt. Die Tour habe ich mit dem Programm im Herbst aufgezeichnet. Das Programm "schluckt" aber so ziemlich jede Tour die man aus dem Netz runterladen kann. Das Programm habe ich eigentlich für meinen Bedarf geschrieben (deswegen ist es Freeware). Aber vielleicht kommen aus der Biker Community ein paar neue Ideen ...

Gruß
K-Dieter


----------



## sub-xero (16. August 2012)

Thomas schrieb:


> Dann pass es doch bitte direkt an (must nur auf bearbeiten klicken)
> 
> Wenn wir dann eine Form gefunden haben, mach ich eine Vorlage draus...
> 
> http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Pfitscher_Joch



Warum wurde das Thema eigentlich nicht weiter verfolgt? Finde ich eine super Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (26. Dezember 2012)

Finde ich auch. Genial!
Wenn mir die erfahrenen Paßbezwinger die Beschreibungen (oder links dahin) schicken würde ich nach und nach die gpx-Datei updaten!


----------

